# Guess the Score Dec. 4th vs Warriors



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie is back for this game, Croshere and Pollard are still possibilities.

Pacers 92
Warriors 87

On at 10:30 on WB4 (What's with all the late night games?)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's West Coast man, it's only 7:30 there.
Both teams coming off losses from Friday, playing on Saturday. 
This is a winnable game for Indiana, and they should take advantage.
94-88 Indy


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacer - 86
Warriors - 77


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacers-84
Warriors-80


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Reggie's return should offer us some great leadership on the court. Hopefully he can drop some points out there for us, he's a pro, and he knows how to get it done.

Pacers 94
Warriors 81


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If Indy drops this one, I'll be very upset.
With Cleveland hosting Toronto tonight, Indy really need this one to stay 1st.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 96 warriors 88


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Pacers 85
Golden State--91


I knew this road trip would kill them....so I am stickin to my guns


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 94
Warriors: 85


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 85
Warriors 78

We need to win this game tonight


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> VS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pacers.com Exclusive Preview 12/4


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

Thank god, finally Miller is back. We should at least record one win for this tough western trip.

Pacers 97-94 Warriors.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, the Warriors are 3-12. It would really suck if we lost.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Dale Davis is a Warrior?.....

F. Jones vs. J. Richardson should be a fun one to watch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Dale Davis is a Warrior?.....


Nick Van Exel trade


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Reggie Miller has a book? "I Love Being the Enem." Cool.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie is starting at the 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Warriors win the tip. TO by GS.

Tinsley with a nice pass to Harrison who slams it.

Murphy misses a J. Out of bounds to GS. We actually have 12 players this game.

Claxton hits a J.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley to Harrison again who dunks it.

J-Rich scores off a layup.

Croshere barely hits the layup over I think Adonal Foyle.

Claxton misses.

Tinsley to Reggie to Croshere who hits a J.

Harrison called for a foul. Murphy gets the shot counted. I thought Reggie fouled him before it?

Reggie gets the rebound.

Tinsley saves it out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Claxton to Foyle who dunks it. "That is essentially his range"

Reggie misses

J-Rich hits

Croshere misses.

Murphy hits a J.

Freddie hits a layup.

12-10 Warriors

Tinsley to Reggie who dunks it. I guess he didn't want to get rejected like last time.

Foyle loses it without pressure. J-Rich misses.

Reggie hits a 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Troy Murphy hits a J.

15-14 Indy

Croshere fouled.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Harrison rode Dunleavy like a cowboy on that first dunk. Reggie's first points of the season come off a dunk. Reggie is now a nifty passer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere hits 2 FT's.

Harrison with a nice block.

Freddie fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere hits a 3.

20-14 Indy

Murphy misses a J, rebound Harrison.

Croshere misses.

Croshere misses again.

Freddie called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley called for a foul. AJ in for Reggie.

Tinsley/AJ/Freddie/Croshere/Harrison

What is Carlisle thinking?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie misses off the glass.

Freddie gets pushed into Murphy and called for a foul.

JJ's in. Now we have a decent sized lineup.

Cheney misses a hook.

Claxton called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ hits a J.

Croshere bats it out of bounds.

John Edwards in for Harrison.

Troy Murphy hits.

22-17 Indy. Timeout with 3 mintues to go.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers have a really good backcourt now:

Tinsley, F. Jones, Miller, Johnson, Gill, J. Jones


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley + Harrison works well.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Sweet tip by Reggie!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Croshere has horrible footwork.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

....and John Edwards is terrible


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The refs have been horrible this game for both the Warriors and Pacers. They call fouls on driving plays only after they miss the shot. A lot of players are in foul trouble.

I'm surprised they didn't give Tinsley a 2nd Technical for bouncing the ball off the floor and glass.

Clock error.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley misses.

J-Rich hits.

Robinson called for a foul

Harrison called for an offensive foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie misses a 3, Tinsley turns it over.

Cliff Robinson hits a 3.

Steal Warriors, J-Rich with a dunk

62-47 Warriors, we're dead.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Ah man we're gettin killed by the Warriors? Oh well, I wouldn't even consider this our team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits a J. 62-49 Warriors

Warrior miss.

Croshere barely hits rim on a 3.

Claxton hits an unguarded layup. 

Freddie misses

Reggie hits a 3

It feels like we're playing the Pistons now. We're not the aggressors, and because of the amount of fouls called on us, we don't contest anything.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

J-Rich called for a foul.

Tinsley fouled by Speedy Claxton, his 4th.

65-54 Warriors

J-Rich turns it over.

Tinsley to Harrison who dunks it. Harrison almost fumbled it.

65-56 Warriors

Murphy misses a J.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison fumbles it to the Warriors.

After some effort, we hit another shot.

65-58 Warriors

Tinsley to Harrison who almost dunks it but is fouled. It still goes in.

65-60 Warriors with 6 minutes left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley has 14/10 right now on 5/10 shooting.

Harrison hits the FT.

65-61 Warriors

Dunleavy throws it out of bounds, Warriors ball.

Murphy airballs a layup.

Tinsley hit and misses. He's hit again and is called for a foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

J-Rich hits a layup.

David Harrison pins Murphy while Croshere dunks it.

J-Rich misses gets his own rebound, misses again.

Reggie Miller hits another 3.

Why don't the Warriors call a timeout?

67-66 Warriors

Croshere rejects Murphy and is called for a foul. Murphy gets no technical for batting the ball again with his fist.

Murphy hits 2 FT's.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison misses a J. Croshere called for a loose ball foul.

Murphy hits 1 out of 2 ft's.

70-66 GSW

Reggie misses a 3.

Harrison rejects it.

Warriors get it back

Robinson misses a 3.

Freddie rejects some big guy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits the ball off his knee, Indiana ball.

James Jones is in, great.

AJ is in, not good.

Freddie misses a 3.

AJ steals it and passes it to Freddie Jones.

Fisher called for a foul, he's complaining, of course.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits both FT's.

72-68 Warriors

AJ bricks a 3, and called for a foul. You suck.

Fisher hits 2 FT's.

Haislip in.

JJ to Tinsley who really hurts himself.

Pietrus misses.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great, Tinsley probably sprained his ankle on Najera's foot. Just what we need.

Eddie Gill is in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kick ball on GS.

Eddie GIll rejected.

Pietrus hits a 3 at the buzzer. The crowd is so loud you can't even hear the buzzer.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

WTF @ Pietrus tonight.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

4th Quarter Shootout Winner picks Tinsley. This happens every game. The winner always picks a person that gets hurt.

Tinsley has a mild sprained ankle and may return.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Speedy Claxton hits a jumpshot

79-70 Pacers

Haislip misses.

Tinsley's back to sit on the bench.

James Jones hit and the ball goes out of bounds. Everytime this happens, they refuse to call a foul, but instead give us the ball back.

Reggie with a near 4 point play.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley's back on the floor.

Reggie hits 3 FT's.

You can tell he's really happy to be back.

Dunleavy hits a 3.

82-73 Warriors

Tinsley misses.

Cheaney hits a jumpshot. Timeout.

84-73 Warriors with 9:22 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley goes back to the lockerroom.

Cheaney and Reggie talking.

Croshere fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Britton Johnsen looks confused on the bench. Croshere looks bald while shooting FT's.

84-75 Warriors with 8:54 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie called for his 4th foul.

Troy Murphy hits two FT's.

86-75 Warriors

Johnson misses an uncontested layup.

Pietrus dunks.

88-75 Warriors

Timeout with 8:23 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Without Tinsley we can't win.

Harrison hits a shot.

Murphy misses a J.

Finally they call a foul. Croshere goes to the line.

Croshere hits 2 of 2.

Dunleavy misses.

We need a big momentum shift.

Harrison misses a hook.

Calbert Cheaney hits a J. Is he in his prime yet?

Reggie Miller hits.

90-81 Warriors with 6 minutes to go.

Pietrus misses, Dunleavy gets the board

Dunelavy misses the layup, Warriors get it back. 

Robinson misses. Pacers ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits, 90-83 Warroprs

Harrison rejects someone. J-Rich tip-slams a miss.

Freddie takes a bad 3 and misses.

J-Rich hits again.

94-83 with 4:30 left

We can't get any momentum on our side

JJ misses

J-Rich misses

Harrison hits a J.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Richardson hits 2 FT's.

AJ hits a J.

96-87 Warriors

AJ passes it to Croshere who almost turns it over. Warriors called for a foul.

2:49 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere hits 2 FT's

96-89 Warriors

Robinson misses a J.

Indiana called for traveling.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Cheaney hits a J. 

AJ hits a layup.

Cheaney hits again.

Claxton fouls out.

AJ hits 1

100-92 with 1:26 remaining

J-Rich dunks, it's over.

JJ fouled.

JJ hits 2 FT's

JJ bricks a 3.

Fisher fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fisher hits two.

Tremaine Fowlkes bricks a 3.

Tremaine Fowlkes hits.

Final Score:

104-96 Warriors


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

boooooooo


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie gets Player of the Game

Tinsley to Harrison And 1 gets Play of the Game

96-104

Pacers Fan- 21, but DQ'd

Turkish Delight- 18, but DQ'd

PacersguyUSA- 27, but DQ'd

Tactics- 36, but DQ'd

StephenJackson- 25, but DQ'd

NTP- 16, but DQ'd

Midnight_Marauder- 22

Bird Fan33- 21, but DQ'd

DJMD- 37, but DQ'd

artestinsley- 11, but DQ'd

Winner: Midnight_Marauder, the only doubter tonight


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

Reggie- 23/3/2
Tinsley- 18/5/11/3
Croshere- 19/14/1/1
Freddie- 4/6/2/1
Harrison- 15/7/1/5

AJ- 13/1/3/1
JJ- 2/1/1
Gill- 0
Edwards- 0/2/1
Haislip- 0/3/1
Johnsen- 0
Fowlkes- 2/1

J-Rich- 19/5/1/1
Claxton- 13/4/7/1
Dunleavy- 10/3/7/3
Murphy- 17/12/1
Foyle- 2/1

Robinson- 10/3/2
Cheaney- 14/4/2/1
Pietrus- 15/6/1/1
Najera- 0/0/1/1/2

Good News- 43 Rebounds
Bad News- 18 TO's, 29 Fouls

Fastbreak Points- 10-8 Pacers
Points in the Paint- 38-36 Warriors
Biggest Lead- 15-7 Warriors

7 Lead changes and 7 times tied


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Is this the end for James Jones?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Damn it, we really needed to win this game. Reggie came back and got 23 points, but we still somehow managed to lose. Where was James Jones? We lost all 4 games of this road trip, and I'm glad that we're coming back home to play the Bucks.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Man, we really suck right now.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Warriors Reck Reggie's Return*



> Golden State 104, Indiana 96
> Warriors Wreck Reggie's Return
> 
> Dec. 4, 2004 at The Arena in Oakland
> ...




Pacers.com Game Report 12/4


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Those 18 turnovers really killed us. That was ours to win.


:upset:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Man last year I was good at this game, now I really suck, haha.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tactics</b>!
> Man last year I was good at this game, now I really suck, haha.


It seems like PacersguyUSA and the newbies are the only ones winning this year, lol.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Why did we sit Reggie for the final 5 minutes of the game when we still had a chance? Sometimes I just don't get it.:whoknows:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>StephenJackson</b>!
> Why did we sit Reggie for the final 5 minutes of the game when we still had a chance? Sometimes I just don't get it.:whoknows:


Reggie had already played 30+ minutes that game and Carlisle didn't want him to get re-injured.


----------

